# 2013 Celsius boots 60%



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

2013 Celsius up to 70% on The Clymb. I rode 2012's this year. I'd recommend them to friends.


http://www.theclymb.com/brand-event/3575/Celsius


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

I've always been curious about Celsius, but never could find much about them. I remember reading somewhere that the Opus is the poor person's SLX with a few drawbacks, but those drawbacks were never listed. 

What is the fit like? What sort of foot? Would you suggest sizing up or down?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I rode the Cirrus with Speed Lace. 

Fit was true. I'm a 10.5 on the US scale (27.3cm) and a 10.5 fit snug out of the box. I wouldn't recommend sizing down. They're average width in the heel and roomy in the toe box new. As they break in the toe box can be pulled tighter with the speed lace so it tightens up nicely. 

Flex was a little stiff out of the box but breaks in nicely while remaining supportive. 

The liner is extremely comfortable, it's thick and soft so it conforms well to the foot. Like thermo liners but without the heat molding. 

The heel hold lock is the best I've ever come across. With the insertable j-bars it's god excellent heel hold. 

The speed lace system is quick and effective. Pull and lock and it lasts the entire day. 

The airbag has great shock absorption and the EVA insole is adequately damp. I ended up swapping it out because that's what I do with all of my boots but I would have ridden it otherwise. 

They're super light. They're 6 oz lighter than my size 10 Vans Wiig's and I've held them up to my bro's DC Ceptors and they're noticeably lighter. 

On my original pair one of the lace locks was defective. I contacted Celcius customer service and they were kind of dicks about replacing them. But in the end they did. But as far as the performance goes I'm extremely happy with them. And for this price it's a steal.


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

Damn! I`ve been thinking about getting either the Cirrus, or 32 lashed. This deal made it pretty easy to decide. 
Enter check out: Does not ship out of the US.

Easy come, easy go... sort of :/


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

FreeBird said:


> Damn! I`ve been thinking about getting either the Cirrus, or 32 lashed. This deal made it pretty easy to decide.
> Enter check out: Does not ship out of the US.
> 
> Easy come, easy go... sort of :/


Yeah being in Canada the clymb is kinda lame, but I live an hour from the border so I ship to I depot right across the line. Got my 686 jacket for $80 that way.


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome boots. I ride the Cirrus model and by far the most comfortable boot I have used.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a pair of the Opus 9 boots that I rode twice . I loved the boot, but was not a big fan of the speedlace. They just wouldn’t stay tight. I went back to my old Burton boots for the rest of last season; however, I came across a pair of the CLS models at the beginning of this year for a good price and pulled the trigger. They broke in nicely and are very comfortable. I agree on the heel hold. Even laced up loosely, I have no problem. Extremo, what was the issue you were having? Were they staying tight? This reminds me to try and get the Opus models sold...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Psi-Man said:


> I have a pair of the Opus 9 boots that I rode twice . I loved the boot, but was not a big fan of the speedlace. They just wouldn’t stay tight. I went back to my old Burton boots for the rest of last season; however, I came across a pair of the CLS models at the beginning of this year for a good price and pulled the trigger. They broke in nicely and are very comfortable. I agree on the heel hold. Even laced up loosely, I have no problem. Extremo, what was the issue you were having? Were they staying tight? This reminds me to try and get the Opus models sold...


One of the lace locks on the outside of the boot didn't work. You know how theres a small bump that the lace snaps behind into the lock position? One of the lace lock's bumps wasn't big enough to hold it into place. Clearly it was just a defect because all of the other 7 locks worked perfectly. From what I understand they use the same lace lock system as Burton. I had read that Burton was suing Celsius over it and sent them a cease and desist order. But obviously that hasn't stopped them. Super good locking system. 

And as a reference in outsole, the 10.5 Cirrus have a smaller outside profile than my size 10 Deeluxe Rough Diamonds. If I didn't just buy these I'd be buying another pair of Cirrus.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to take a look and see if something like that was the issue with mine.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

Extremo said:


> 2013 Celsius up to 70% on The Clymb. I rode 2012's this year. I'd recommend them to friends.
> 
> 
> http://www.theclymb.com/brand-event/3575/Celsius


Maybe it's just on the mobile site but any site that I have to give me email and create an account before even looking at stuff is a no no. Hate sites that do that


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Extremo said:


> One of the lace locks on the outside of the boot didn't work. You know how theres a small bump that the lace snaps behind into the lock position? One of the lace lock's bumps wasn't big enough to hold it into place. Clearly it was just a defect because all of the other 7 locks worked perfectly. From what I understand they use the same lace lock system as Burton. I had read that Burton was suing Celsius over it and sent them a cease and desist order. But obviously that hasn't stopped them. Super good locking system.
> 
> And as a reference in outsole, the 10.5 Cirrus have a smaller outside profile than my size 10 Deeluxe Rough Diamonds. If I didn't just buy these I'd be buying another pair of Cirrus.


Damn sick deal. I'm going to pull the trigger on these. I wear an 11 in sneaker and a 10.5 in shoe. 

I have 10.5 K2 Maysis that my toe (left of big toe on left leg) squishes up against the front of the liner...it gives me pain. I dont know which size I should get! Any help?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Csanto23 said:


> Damn sick deal. I'm going to pull the trigger on these. I wear an 11 in sneaker and a 10.5 in shoe.
> 
> I have 10.5 K2 Maysis that my toe (left of big toe on left leg) squishes up against the front of the liner...it gives me pain. I dont know which size I should get! Any help?


Measure your foot for some refernence. I put my heel up against a wall and slide a book up to my toes. It measures 27.3cm and a 10.5 was a good fit. Just grazed the toe when in a slightly knee-bent position. If your foot's bigger than 28.0cm I'd go with the 11.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Measure your foot for some refernence. I put my heel up against a wall and slide a book up to my toes. It measures 27.3cm and a 10.5 was a good fit. Just grazed the toe when in a slightly knee-bent position. If your foot's bigger than 28.0cm I'd go with the 11.


All I have is a ruler lol. It looks like my longest toe is a tad over 28.0cm


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Also do you like the Cirrus better then the CLS? 

Thanks for the great deal!


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

DrEwTiMe said:


> Maybe it's just on the mobile site but any site that I have to give me email and create an account before even looking at stuff is a no no. Hate sites that do that


Nope, it's not just the mobile site. I tried to get on the site on my mac and you must sign up to be a member first. I hate that shit!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Csanto23 said:


> All I have is a ruler lol. It looks like my longest toe is a tad over 28.0cm


I just checked online and a US 11 is 27.9cm so I'd go with the 11. 

I chose the Cirrus because it was rated as their mid stiff boot and I was looking for something that could ride the park and the mountain. The flex isn't jib soft like the Rexford or Xenon but isn't super stiff either. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I just checked online and a US 11 is 27.9cm so I'd go with the 11.
> 
> I chose the Cirrus because it was rated as their mid stiff boot and I was looking for something that could ride the park and the mountain. The flex isn't jib soft like the Rexford or Xenon but isn't super stiff either. I'm pretty happy with it.


Ordered! Damn what a deal. Kinda did some wishful thinking on the fit, but let's hope for the best 107 bucks? I mean...cant go wrong.


----------



## saltywetman (Feb 20, 2013)

debating between the celsius cls and last year's model of the thirtytwo focus boas (also on theclymb @ slightly lower price) both are avail in the size to fit my wide-ish toes so it just comes down to the lacing system, footprint, and flex. 

anyone have experience with both boots able to offer any comments on the flex of the two? 

additionally, I've read some reviews saying celsius boots havie a larger footprint and may not fit certain bindings. Is this only pertaining to the older models or is it still true with the current lineup?

finally, just a bunch of polarized comments from owners of the thirtytwo boots regarding durability. (some people claim they only last 32 days others say they've had ones for over 2 seasons and still 0 problems) One reviewer comments that the boa coils are mounted much better than older models while another says they came off on 2nd day on the mountains. 

I live in the city and only get to hit up the mountains maybe 6-8 times per season therefore worst case scenario is having durability problems showing up in next season when they are out of warranty. What's the general consensus around here re: durability with the recent (~1-2 year) models from thirtytwo?

Oh yeah, for today only you can use promo code "bluebirdday" on theclymb for an additional 20% off the price of the already discounted boots!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

saltywetman said:


> additionally, I've read some reviews saying celsius boots havie a larger footprint and may not fit certain bindings. Is this only pertaining to the older models or is it still true with the current lineup?
> 
> finally, just a bunch of polarized comments from owners of the thirtytwo boots regarding durability. (some people claim they only last 32 days others say they've had ones for over 2 seasons and still 0 problems) One reviewer comments that the boa coils are mounted much better than older models while another says they came off on 2nd day on the mountains.
> 
> ...


As far as boot profile goes, being in the 10.5 I had no problems fitting them into my M/L Union Atlas which is relatively narrow. 

I've got 50+ days of hiking rails and riding the resort on my Cirrus and outside of the what seems to be isolated issue of the faulty lace lock, they're holding up nicely. 

I haven't been in 32 boots in over 4 years so I can't say how they compare.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Damn if only I hadn't just bought a pair of Contact Pros. Oh well, I'll wait for some boots to hit sub 100 prices in the off season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How is the fit on these? I have a narrow heel, so I've always gone with Salomon F series, but I've kind of been wanting something a little softer and today I busted my F22s. I might be able to limp through the season in them, but definitely gonna need new boots.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> How is the fit on these? I have a narrow heel, so I've always gone with Salomon F series, but I've kind of been wanting something a little softer and today I busted my F22s. I might be able to limp through the season in them, but definitely gonna need new boots.


I've always thought I had narrow ankles but some boots I've found were narrower than others, and worked for me, weren't narrow enough for some people. So I guess I would say I have narrower than average ankles.

I had no problem with heel lift. They come with removable j-bars (which I needed to use) that sit just above the ankle on the outside of the liner. The harness is built into the boot and the liner lace lock is solid. I was able to tighten it to the point it that it caused pain, so I never found heel hold to be a problem.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I've always thought I had narrow ankles but some boots I've found were narrower than others, and worked for me, weren't narrow enough for some people. So I guess I would say I have narrower than average ankles.
> 
> I had no problem with heel lift. They come with removable j-bars (which I needed to use) that sit just above the ankle on the outside of the liner. The harness is built into the boot and the liner lace lock is solid. I was able to tighten it to the point it that it caused pain, so I never found heel hold to be a problem.


Hell, I have to use j-bars with Salomon F22s.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

They make some nice boots, but unfortunately not a good fit if you have a wider foot. I tried and failed lol...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

smerdyakov said:


> Extremo - What size Burton boot do you wear? I've been interested in one of the Deeluxe boots that have the three-zone speedlace with one zone over the instep, but didn't know where to start on sizing. Just out of curiosity, how come you didn't get another pair of Celsius boots?


I've never ridden Burton boots so I wouldn't know how they compare. It looks like each of the outsoles are the same so they're probably all based on the same sizing. (Rough Diamond and ID's for example). 

After walking around in them for the past 2 days I could def have gone another half size down to a 9.5. 

I didn't buy another pair of Celsius just because I had my eye on these for awhile and wanted to give them a try. When I got my replacement Celsius I sold them cheap and put the cash to these. I guess I'll see if I regret just not keeping the Celsius instead of buying these. I'm already a little disappointed in these because the 10.5 Celsius fit perfectly centered in my M/L Unions with the heel loop extended all the way. But to center these I had to turn the disk and slide the binding back 4mm. So it limits stance options now. 

Outside of the size of the outsole the fit is comfortable. The speed lace system is fast and they tighten up maybe better than the Celsius. I'm eager to see how they perform so I'll deal with it.



Triple8Sol said:


> They make some nice boots, but unfortunately not a good fit if you have a wider foot. I tried and failed lol...


Yeah they're certainly not a wide boot. I don't think they're narrow either. Maybe slightly more narrow than average. Along the same lines as Vans.


----------

